# Clear blue digital test



## Ganesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi,  I tested today using a clearblue digital test.  The result said that I conceived 2-3 wks ago and that the doctor would date me at 4-5 wks.  However according to the ivf calculator,  I am 5wks 4days (had ivf with icsi), should I be concerned that the baby is not developing as it should? I thought the test would say 5+ wks.  If so should I contact the clinic?  Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Ganesh

No not at all. It is not as accurate as that. Often can be a week out. 

Congratulations. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Ganesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for reassuring me Kaz. Was actually absolutely fine and enjoying the early days of pregnancy until I did this flipping test!  No more testing for me,  I am just going to wait another couple of weeks until my scan,  I don't think anything will be as conclusive as that so will try not to worry anymore.  Xx


----------

